# Living room theater



## vili (Apr 28, 2009)

I have done alot of upgrades to my space lately. I have a small house so I have to use my living room as my home theater. Here is a list of components as of now:

PS3
Xbox 360
Directv HD/DVR

Receiver:
Pioneer SC05

Speakers:
3 Ascend Sierra-1s for the LCR, still using some Onkyo HTIB for the 4 surrounds, need to upgrade this next
Currently using a Bic H-100 for sub duties, I have built a 26" cube for a maelstrom-x dual PR build, but the driver I received was defective and I am awaiting the next shipment. I have an SMS1 for EQ and filter duties and had a custom made Auralex subdude.

Video display:
Epson 6500 on a 125" DIY Wilsonart DW laminate

Seating:
3 Berkline 45003 powered recliners with buttkickers.


----------

